# Pct clomid and nolva agitated and moody



## hussbey (Sep 28, 2020)

Help everyone,

so I started out taking 75mg clomid 40mg nolva per day for the first 10 days. I started feeling moody and emotional so I cut down to 50mg clomid 20 nolva.... lately though I’ve been feeling furious... it wasn’t even this bad when I was on cycle. I’m more moody and emotional and I’m quick to lash out or lose my temper..... could this be from pct? If it is, do you think it’s safe to stop taking pct after two weeks? Or should I just push through for another 2 weeks


----------



## Jin (Sep 28, 2020)

hussbey said:


> Help everyone,
> 
> so I started out taking 75mg clomid 40mg nolva per day for the first 10 days. I started feeling moody and emotional so I cut down to 50mg clomid 20 nolva.... lately though I’ve been feeling furious... it wasn’t even this bad when I was on cycle. I’m more moody and emotional and I’m quick to lash out or lose my temper..... could this be from pct? If it is, do you think it’s safe to stop taking pct after two weeks? Or should I just push through for another 2 weeks



It’s the clomid. 75mg for 10 days was a bad idea. 

The consistent theme with you is that you leap before you look. Hopefully you can learn from all these missteps. 

I cannot advise you on how to proceed (no experience with PCT), only that the culprit for your current woes was an over zealous use of Clomid. 

good luck.


----------



## hussbey (Sep 29, 2020)

Jin said:


> It’s the clomid. 75mg for 10 days was a bad idea.
> 
> The consistent theme with you is that you leap before you look. Hopefully you can learn from all these missteps.
> 
> ...



damn it jin. You’re right I do leap before I look but I am learning. What the **** should I do now ??


----------



## hussbey (Sep 29, 2020)

Jin said:


> It’s the clomid. 75mg for 10 days was a bad idea.
> 
> The consistent theme with you is that you leap before you look. Hopefully you can learn from all these missteps.
> 
> ...



And FYI I did to my research.... on THIS site and it was a sticky if I’m not mistaken. I will post the link to it when I get on the computer.


----------



## lfod14 (Sep 30, 2020)

hussbey said:


> so I started out taking 75mg clomid 40mg nolva per day for the first 10 days. I started feeling moody and emotional so I cut down to 50mg clomid 20 nolva.... lately though I’ve been feeling furious... it wasn’t even this bad when I was on cycle. I’m more moody and emotional and I’m quick to lash out or lose my temper..... could this be from pct? If it is, do you think it’s safe to stop taking pct after two weeks? Or should I just push through for another 2 weeks



Not sure where you got that insane dosing, but to give you an idea, I had to restart after many years of total shutdown from TRT without HCG and my doc had me on 25mg clomid a day (nothing else) and at my follow up in 8wks I was back running feeling fine (never felt a difference between coming off test and then) and firing live rounds again. Something is very wrong in the PED world with SEVERELY overdoing on SERMs post cycle.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 30, 2020)

I was told by some people here to start on 50 chlomid / 40 nolva. I did, but I also got moody like this as well.

I was fine when I cut the dosage back, but also you could maybe try taking a small dose of adex if you haven't been taking any.

It worked fine though, recovered nicely.


----------



## Jin (Sep 30, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I was told by some people here to start on 50 chlomid / 40 nolva. I did, but I also got moody like this as well.
> 
> I was fine when I cut the dosage back, but also you could maybe try taking a small dose of adex if you haven't been taking any.
> 
> It worked fine though, recovered nicely.



Why the adex if he doesn’t really know where his e2 is? Couldn’t that potentially make it worse?


----------



## Lizard King (Sep 30, 2020)

Drop the Clomid and continue the nolva at 20mg per day


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 30, 2020)

Jin said:


> Why the adex if he doesn’t really know where his e2 is? Couldn’t that potentially make it worse?



I didn't take any at all during my pct, by mistake (was told to and I just forgot or overlooked it). I looked back and wondered if that may have helped with some of the moodiness. I didn't think a single dose of .5 would have crashed my E2. You might be right though.

Ideally we should always go on what our blood test results show, but man it's tough for some people to get drawn that often. And then sometimes I'll get drawn and start having an issue like this 2-3 weeks later.


----------



## hussbey (Sep 30, 2020)

Here is the link to the cycle I ran... it includes the recommended PCT.... would love to hear thoughts/feedback on it

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/7412-Anavar-Cycles?highlight=anavar+test+cycle


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 30, 2020)

Hussbey I'm no expert on this either, so take what I say for what it's worth. Only PCT'd from one cycle.


----------



## Grinch (Oct 4, 2020)

People react differently to different drugs and compounds.  

I use ashwaganda,  l-theanine, and marijuana/Cbd for stress, sleep, inflammation, mood swings, depression, anger, and the murder rage. 
They have helped me get through trial and error research. 

Jin makes a point that you should listen too. Bloodwork bro.


----------



## Ortiz5678 (Oct 31, 2020)

lfod14 said:


> Not sure where you got that insane dosing, but to give you an idea, I had to restart after many years of total shutdown from TRT without HCG and my doc had me on 25mg clomid a day (nothing else) and at my follow up in 8wks I was back running feeling fine (never felt a difference between coming off test and then) and firing live rounds again. Something is very wrong in the PED world with SEVERELY overdoing on SERMs post cycle.



hey buddy.  How do you get in touch with the right doctors for PCT help. Iv normally found them unwilling to help. Iv recently been referred to a plastic surgeon for an gyno issue. The medical doctor before any referrals told me no drugs work to reverse a Gyno issue.


----------

